# I Love My MTV HD (MHD)



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow. I never gave it much chance, and I bashed it left and right, but damn this is one great channel. I played along with the stereotypical, who wants Real World in HD but this channel is a complete 180 from its parent. I enjoyed the Goo Goo Dolls Music With Altitude concert last night, the HD music videos looks awesome, while I think most current 'music' is garage, I did hear a few songs I like, and the video was stunning.

I’m watching a special on Reba right now, very interesting and great performances. Before that they had a Toby Keith video in HD. Very limited commercials too, if any come to think of it. Inbetween shows they play music videos. While I’m not expecting this to last forever, I will enjoy it while I can. I hope it’s a long time before MHD stoops to MTV, VH1, MTV 2, CMT and now VH1 Classic level.

To say the least I'm very impressed, way to go Viacom!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

If you like that, you should also like Rave HD. Also, HDNet as well InHD both have lots of music coverage. Although, with InHD it is only some "London Calling" stuff I don't care about, so I never check it. I had once recorded a good Jethro Tull concert off of InHD, Simply Red, Queen and Genesis concerts off of Rave HD and Pat Metheny concert from HDNet. I get MHD too, but have never checked it due to the MTV stereotype. Maybe I should just take a peek one of these days to see what's out there,


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I am very pleased with MHD -- rather than (not then) showing every thing BUT music, they are actually doing what music tv is supposed to do - play music. 

Concerts and music videos are awesome in hi-def and 5.1. I hope it lasts


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Nick said:


> I am very pleased with MHD -- rather than (not then) showing every thing BUT music, they are actually doing what music tv is supposed to do - play music.
> 
> Concerts and music videos are awesome in hi-def and 5.1. I hope it lasts


Where is MHD available?
I have RAVE which I love. Later With Jools Holland is the best music series around. I've been watching this for years (used to live in England) and in HD and DD it is just awesome. I've had a little synching problems but my amp has taken care of those and the sound is just so good.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

At the moment its a cable only channel as no SAT company has added it.



gooders said:


> Where is MHD available?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

MTV?:ewww: :barf: :guck: :slowgrin:


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Nick said:


> I am very pleased with MHD -- rather than (not then) showing every thing BUT music, they are actually doing what music tv is supposed to do - play music.
> 
> Concerts and music videos are awesome in hi-def and 5.1. I hope it lasts


There is a great OTA digital channel that you might find. The Tube is on Tribune owned stations that are multicasting. For example, our FOX affiliate in Sacramento, CA runs The Tube on 40.2

The sound is in Dolby Digital but the video is in 480P. They show new and classic music videos and concert clips 24x7. They have just recently started running minimal commercials, maybe two or three ads an hour.

The creators of MTV have started this channel. My favorite multicasting channel so far.

www.thetubetvinfo.com


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow Nick watches MHD? 

Currently MHD is only being carried by Comcast, Cox, Time Warner and Verizon. I'm watching The Who and Bowie concert right now.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

You are correct. I took a peek at MHD for the first time ever, few hours ago, as a result of reading this thread. And I was pleasantly surprised. MHD is nothing like MTV at all.

Now I have to say, MHD + Rave HD makes an incredibly formidable music combination for me. Thanks much for this thread. I would've continued to ignore MHD without it.

P.S. I suppose the title of this thread should really be "I want my MHD" to reflect reality instead of "I Love My MTV HD" (notwithstanding Dire Straits connection). *MHD IS REALLY NOT MTV HD.*


----------



## gooders (Nov 8, 2006)

Chandu said:


> You are correct. I took a peek at MHD for the first time ever, few hours ago, as a result of reading this thread. And I was pleasantly surprised. MHD is nothing like MTV at all.
> 
> Now I have to say, MHD + Rave HD makes an incredibly formidable music combination for me. Thanks much for this thread. I would've continued to ignore MHD without it.
> 
> P.S. I suppose the title of this thread should really be "I want my MHD" to reflect reality instead of "I Love My MTV HD" (notwithstanding Dire Straits connection). *MHD IS REALLY NOT MTV HD.*


Didn't MTV start out that way. Then as soon as the viewer numbers get up they sell out and show real world and cribs 24/7. Then they will create MHD2 which will show all the great videos that used to be on MHD. Then the viewing numbers get up for MHD2 - they kill all the alternative music that made it great and show 24/7 Cribs and some lame dating show. And then we have to go back to listening to the radio!:grin:


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The Tube is magnificent, whether in HD or SD. It's not too much of an exaggeration to say that when a local station here started multicasting it, that's when the wife and I broke down to buy an HD set.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Chandu said:


> You are correct. I took a peek at MHD for the first time ever, few hours ago, as a result of reading this thread. And I was pleasantly surprised. MHD is nothing like MTV at all.
> 
> Now I have to say, MHD + Rave HD makes an incredibly formidable music combination for me. Thanks much for this thread. I would've continued to ignore MHD without it.
> 
> P.S. I suppose the title of this thread should really be "I want my MHD" to reflect reality instead of "I Love My MTV HD" (notwithstanding Dire Straits connection). *MHD IS REALLY NOT MTV HD.*


Cool, glad you checked it out, I wasn't to thrilled about having MHD either but I'm really surprised, I've spent more time in the past week on MHD then any other HD channel.


----------



## WolfClan Dan (Jan 10, 2007)

mtv, mhd, whatever, I wish Directv had an HD music television channel.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Have to say, I have to revise my opinion of that "London Live" on INHD. I watched one act on it few hours ago, and some bunch of no-name hairy degenerates were playing. (Sorry, didn't bother catching name.) If I didn't have video, just from the sound I would've bet it was Led Zeppelin, it absolutely sounded exactly like Robert Plant, Jimmy Page (what fantastic hairy degenerates those guys were).

Of course, it was immediately followed by some Madonna lookalike trash, but I've to admit I'll keep checking that show every once in a while just to take a chance.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"no-name hairy degenerates" "Madonna lookalike trash" :lol: 

Chandu, you certainly have a way with words. Sounds like my kind of people. :sure:


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

FTA Michael said:


> The Tube is magnificent, whether in HD or SD. It's not too much of an exaggeration to say that when a local station here started multicasting it, that's when the wife and I broke down to buy an HD set.


You don't need an HD set to watch "The Tube", just an ATSC tuner and a local station that carries it on a subchanel.

Besides Tribune stations, Raycom stations also carries the Tube. Here in Cleveland it's on WUAB 43.2, in Pittsburgh it's on WPMY 22.2 (I found the Tube on the Pittsburgh station when the skip was high).

I have watched The Tube since it first signed on WUAB. Let's just say in the beginning it was in LO Def  big time pixillation. They have made improvements since then, but it's still just standard def.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Nick said:


> "no-name hairy degenerates" "Madonna lookalike trash" :lol:
> 
> Chandu, you certainly have a way with words. Sounds like my kind of people. :sure:


Haha, glad I could entertain! 

To give credit where credit is due, the original "hairy degenerate" (trade-marked) term originated from Ian Anderson of Jethro Tull. He used to sarcastically use it to refer to themselves, to answer music critics putting down their music purely on the basis of their looks, not music.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

InHD and HD Net do have some decent concert series as well. I don’t think I ever cought the London Live series, but the Rush concert was pretty good, as well as Korn. I believe Heart was on HD Net a few months ago and that rocked.

I have the John Fogarty concert on right now from MHD, great concert thus far. The only thing I turned off on MHD so far was the VH1 Concert Special on the Ditsi Twits.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Just finished watching an incredible Chuck Berry tribute movie on MHD, starring........Chuck Berry himself!!!!! With guest appearances by Robert Cray, Eric Clapton, Keith Richards, Etta James, some Little Richard narrative as well (although I have to say I never could stand Little Richard), I'm sure I'm forgetting few other names. Man, do I have the blues or what?!?!?!?! Johnny B Goode, No particular place to go, Maybellene, Too much monkey business, and on and on and on signature blues rock. Simply marvelous! Try to catch it, if they do happen to show it again.

P.S. I just wish the title of this thread could be changed by now. There is no such channel called MTV HD. It's name is MHD.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Your (not you're) wish is my command.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Chandu said:


> You are correct. I took a peek at MHD for the first time ever, few hours ago, as a result of reading this thread. And I was pleasantly surprised. MHD is nothing like MTV at all.
> 
> Now I have to say, MHD + Rave HD makes an incredibly formidable music combination for me. Thanks much for this thread. I would've continued to ignore MHD without it.
> 
> P.S. I suppose the title of this thread should really be "I want my MHD" to reflect reality instead of "I Love My MTV HD" (notwithstanding Dire Straits connection). *MHD IS REALLY NOT MTV HD.*


+1


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> P.S. I just wish the title of this thread could be changed by now. There is no such channel called MTV HD. It's name is MHD.


Well at the time I started this thread, I've only had MHD for 4 or 5 days, and my EPG lists the channel and MTVHD, probably since most people wouldn't know what MHD is. But yes the official name is MHD and if's what I now refer to it as.


----------

